# Vermiculite



## pants125 (Jan 30, 2009)

Do people reuse there hatch rite and vermiculite as I do but I posted a thread " premature egg slit" and it was commented that the egg yolk could kill the other eggs now this got me thinking could this also happen when they hatch :gasp:


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

I have never used Hatchrite. I usually use Vermiculite.

The selling point for Hatchrite (as far as I know) is that it is premixed with right amount of water. Reuse would require adding water, which eliminates that selling point. One might as well start with a less expensive medium.

IMO, the most dangerous part of leaking egg white or yolk would be the stuff getting on another egg and blocking the pores through the shell. Water is absorbed through the pores, and there is oxygen/CO2 exchange there, too. There does not seem to be enough leakage from hatching eggs to affect unhatched eggs, as far as I can tell. Mold growing on the leakage can be a problem, too, of course. But healthy eggs are remarkably resistant to mold.

I have reused Vermiculite without any problems. But it would not hurt to spread it on a cookie sheet and bake it. On the other hand, Vermiculite is pretty cheap. It really isn't worth the bother of baking for reuse, IMO.

Your mileage may vary.


----------



## GJR (Jul 17, 2007)

pants125 said:


> Do people reuse there hatch rite and vermiculite as I do but I posted a thread " premature egg slit" and it was commented that the egg yolk could kill the other eggs now this got me thinking could this also happen when they hatch :gasp:



Yes i do, I use a mix off vermiculite / perlite and water..

Dry it out during the down season and then use again..

Not lost an egg.


----------



## pants125 (Jan 30, 2009)

Sound cheers for that it must just be if it goes on eggs


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

I don't reuse it.
At just few quid for a massive sack why take the risk.


----------



## pants125 (Jan 30, 2009)

SnakeBreeder said:


> I don't reuse it.
> At just few quid for a massive sack why take the risk.


So do you think it can affect the other eggs 
Have you had any problems before Or you do it just to make sure


----------



## GECKO MICK (Jun 6, 2012)

I don't reuse vermiculate its not worth the risk at the price you can buy it at.


----------



## jackiee (Jul 4, 2010)

vermiculite is very cheap, snakes on the other hand are very expensive, so why take the risk.


----------



## tricky (Sep 29, 2007)

have to admit Ive kept mine from this weekends hatching 

cos its course which I prefer and ive mostly only got fine. its also very VERY clean so will be fine , first time ive kept though , got it drying out in one of my incubators , will mix in some fresh fine stuff and use on next lot of eggs due soon


----------

